# Weeding Day Facts and Tips! A Guide to Getting the Flower Set



## kookey (Apr 25, 2014)

So I've seen quite a few Weeding Day posts and confusion going around the forums regarding how one gets the entire Flower set. I played earlier with both my game and my sister's to try to understand how it works (and also get the furniture, haha). I think I have a pretty good idea, so for those who are confused, I'd like give you some things I've learned!

1. There are 12 items in the set total, but these prizes are broken into two groups. 

2. The first group (Cosmos Fan, Lily Record Player, Rose Sofa, Violet Screen) you can only get if you, the mayor or resident of the town, have entered Weeding Day with some weeds and then proceeded to clear the town of those weeds. 

3. Any human resident in your town can also receive one of these group 1 items as well, even after all the weeds have been picked. You just have to talk to Leif with each resident. 

4. The second group (Tulip Dresser, Sunflower Stereo, Pansy Table, Lily Lamp, Hydrangea Bed, Flower Bouquet, Hibiscus Clock, Azalea Stool) can only be obtained by going to another person's town and removing 30 weeds. You get ONE item for EVERY 30 weeds, so in total you will need to pick AT LEAST 240 weeds to get a chance to get all 8 of these items. *Keep in mind the order you get these is random so Leif may give you doubles.*

5. Dead flowers, dandelions, and clovers DO NOT count as weeds. 

That's all I can think of right now! Hopefully this will help some people! My sister time-traveled 2 months to Weeding Day to help me, and she got around 60 or so weeds. Jumping straight two months seemed to yield less weeds than if you jump say week by week (she once wielded 90 weeds, jumping January to March and then April for a second run).

Also! Outside of Weeding Day, you can get the items if you have 50 weeds in your town and play a game with Leif.


----------



## Chautin_5 (Nov 22, 2016)

Great post! Thanks for sharing these tips about flower sets. Have to arrange my sister?s reception party at one of best venues in city and Floral Delivery will be done by a famous florist of the city. Really want to make her day wonderful.


----------



## A spooky ghost! (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for this! I never knew weeding day was so complicated&#55357;&#56886;


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 23, 2016)

This is very helpful! Thanks for sharing!


----------

